# Who uses Optiphen Plus?



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you use Optiphen Plus for most things?

Lotions, creams, liquid soaps, balms, sugar/salt scrubs? 

I want to make scrub cubes but want to make sure it will be good for something else too down the line.. like maybe lotion.

For those who have used it, do you like it? Does it smell at all in finished product? Do you recommend something else?

(I did check the sticky but optiphen was not on there  )


----------



## bodybym (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Optiphen (but not the plus) and I got it because I can use it in foaming wash, sugar scrubs and lotion. I made some face cream for myself that is unscented and used the optiphen and it dosn't smell at all.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2010)

yes! thank you very much! that helps a lot.


----------



## Deda (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/reference/ ... n_plus.pdf


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for that, Deda, read the whole thing and it sounds good for me. I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (Apr 22, 2010)

I use it in my creams and lotions that contain water.  I like it because it's as natural as you can get for a broad spectrum preservative (though) there is NO natural preservative that meets that definition.  

I do not use it for my sugar scrubs or whipped body frostings that contain only oils and butters.  I've never had any issues with them and since the oils/butters have a year shelf life, they should be fine.  I just put expiration dates on those things of 3 months out, and stress the importance of using clean, dry hands.

I've never noticed any smell with Optiphen Plus either in unscented products.  I really like it.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I ordered some and look forward to using it.


----------

